# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ingekapselde spier

## heks48

hallo enige tiijd geleden heb ik in het ziekenhuis injectie,s gehad.
in linker en rechter arm.
nu zit er een hard bultje onder mij huid wat zeer doet 
de fysio therapeut heeft het over een ingekapselde spier 
wie weet hier meer over ?
gr heks48

----------

